# Good study resources for the CCS?



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello, 

I recently obtained my CPC-A. Now, I want to eventually move into inpatient coding as it interest me. I know you all will lecture me to get experience first. So,I'm already doing that. In addition,  I don't plan to take the CCS for a year or two. HOWEVER, is there a good study resource I can read in the meantime to prepare for it? Like a good teaching course for the CCS?

Thanks,
  Joel


----------



## MariesAAPC (Feb 16, 2013)

*this message board is for AAPC related issues...*

Hello,
This is a message board for AAPC issues. You would visit the AHIMA site for CCS questions. AAPC provides all of the credentials you will need, so asking about CCS is sorta like snubbing your nose at us.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 17, 2013)

There are a few ccs courses that you can find online. Often your local AHIMA chapters host prep classes. 

Unfortunately it is difficult to learn inpatient coding, other than on the job experience.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

